# Can you feed betta fry liquifry?



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

What if I mix it with water before putting it in the fry tank? 
I grew a culture but it smells so bad, and when I put it in the fry tank it has a consistency like cotton wool, just sits on the bottom like a stringy mess?! So I don't know if there is anything good left in it like infusoria. 
The only other thing I have is a vase of flowers which I've heard can have infusoria in? I have had them a couple of weeks but I added flower food to begin with, so I don't know if it will be usable?
Please help, my fry are free swimming now and need to eat!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

You can try liquidfry. I've never bred bettas successfully, but I've had baby angelfish and stuff... You mine as well try liquidfry if there's no other option. O_O Better than nothing. Also it sounds like ur infusoria might still be ok. I'd try it anyways. (The culture u started)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

When I spawn I use live plants to produce infusoria and I feed brine shrimp. Then at 1 month of age I feed the shrimp and crushed up flake food.


----------



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

Well they are still alive a week after becoming free swimming so they must be eating something! I keep adding a drop of liquifry. There's also live floating plants and java moss in the tank which should help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're probably eating microscopic organisms that live on the live plants.


----------



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, a few weeks later and I have two surviving betta babies as far as I can see  they are indeed eating microscopic organisms, I can even see tiny little dots swimming about in the tank.
As they are currently inhabiting a 64 litre tank and there's only two of them (!) I would like to put them in a breeding box or something, so I can put other fish in the tank. Do you think they will still have things to eat in a breeding box floating in this water??


----------

